# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Самоучители по 1С

## danilov82@ya.

*Экспресс видеокурс - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 8.0 Управление персоналом (2010) 

Скачать \ Зеркало

Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление персоналом и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.

Содержание:
1.Запуск программы
2.Панель инструментов
3.Выбор пользовательского интерфейса
4.Настройка параметров системы
5.Начальное заполнение информационной базы
6.Структура справочника
7.Справочник подразделений предприятия
8.Справочник должностей предприятия
9.Справочник территорий предприятия
10.Справочник помещений предприятия

Видео кодек: Flash
Видео: Flash SWF 800x600
Аудио: Flash Русский*

----------


## 7900797

* Экспресс видеокурс 1С Управление торговлей 8.0/8.1 

Ссылка1 \ Ссылка 2

Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
В этом видеокурсе расказывается как работать с программой 1С Управление Торговлей 8.0/8.1

Содержание:
1.Запуск приложения и его вид
2.Определение интерфейса и задание прав пользователя
3.Главное меню программы
4.Панели инструментов
5.Классификаторы
6.Заполнение классификаторов
7.Адресный классификатор
8.Сведения об организации
9.Подразделения организации
10.Физические лица*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*Экспресс видеокурс - 1С Предприятие 8.0
Управление проиводством (2010)

Скачать \ Зеркало

Год выпуска: 2010
Язык: русский
Таблетка: не требуется

Описание:
Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Предприятие 8.0. Управление производственным предприятием и желает научиться использовать ее функции и возможности для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.

Содержание:
1.Запуск программы
2.Главное меню. Панели инструментов
3.Получение справочной информации
4.Настройка параметров пользователя
5.Настройка параметров предприятия
6.Учетная политика
7.Настройка общих параметров. Константы
8.Управление итогами. Календарь
9.Журнал проводок. Журнал операций
10.Работа с документами

Видео кодек: Flash
Видео: Flash SWF 800x600
Аудио: Flash Русский*

----------


## 7900797

*1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию / RU / 2010 / PC 

Скачать одним файлом:

Скачать

Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4

Зеркала:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4

ВНИМАНИЕ: ВСЕ ЗЕРКАЛА СОВМЕСТИМЫ

Название: 1С: Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию
Год выпуска: 2010
Разработчик: 1С
Версия: 8.2
Интерфейс: Русский Минимальные системные требования:
Операционная система: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Процессор: Pentium III 1 ГГц
Свободное место на ЖД: 397.90 МБ
О программе:
Программный продукт "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию" предназначен для самостоятельного получения навыков модификации существующих и создания новых прикладных решений в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.2"*

----------


## barsuchonok

*Тест на знание 1С: Предприятие 8 [2009 г., Образование]

Скачать

Тестирование на знание 1С: Предприятие 8
Год выпуска: 2009
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Образование
Описание: Большой тест в текстовом варианте на знание основ программы "1С: Предприятие 8", собраны актуальные вопросы и ответы к ним, которые помогут вам в изучении программы.
Формат файла .DOC*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С-программирование как дважды два. Самоучитель

Скачать

1С-программирование как дважды два. Самоучитель

Автор: Михайлов С. Е.
Издательство: Тритон
Страна: Россия
Количество страниц: 173*

----------


## 7900797

*Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7 Самоучитель]

Скачать

Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7
Жанр: Самоучитель
Разработчик: MultiSoft
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Платформа: Windows
Системные требования: Минимальные требования

Процессор: Pentium 166
Оперативная память: 64 Мб
Операционная система: Microsoft® Windows 98
CD-ROM, SVGA
Описание: Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7

Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1C: Зарплата и кадры, используемой в бухгалтерии, и желает научиться использовать её функции и возможности для плодотворной работы.
Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программ.
Доп. информация: Образ диска (файл с расширением *.iso) нарезать на болванку!*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"

Интерактивный обучающий курс

Скачать одним файлом:



Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10

"Использование расчетных механизмов на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2"
Производитель: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Описание: Полный вебинар и базы каждого дня вебинара, где будут рассмотрены объекты платформы: планы видов расчета, регистры расчета. В рамках вебинара будет "с нуля" создана конфигурация для расчета заработной платы по стандартным алгоритмам расчета: за отработанные дни/часы, процентом от базы, по среднему.
В вебинаре не будет уделяться внимание работе с формами, реализации защит "от дурака" (таких как деление на ноль, проверка заполнений реквизитов и пр...).
Также не будет уделяться особого внимания от отличий 8.1 и 8.2. Расчетные механизмы практически не изменились.* 

_Добавлено через 46 часов 12 минут 14 секунд_
*Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7

Скачать \ Зеркало

Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7
Описание: Самоучитель «1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7» предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой «1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7» и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда.
Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы «1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7».
Диск состоит из 10 уроков, освещающих наиболее важные аспекты работы с данной программой:
Запуск и настройка программы 1. Запуск программы.
2. Главное окно.
3. Настройка общих параметров.
4. Управление бухгалтерскими итогами.
5. Получение справочной информации.
6. Заполнение справочников.
7. Ввод реквизитов организации.
8. Настройка учетной политики. Ввод операций и документов 1. План счетов.
2. Журналы операций и проводок.
3. Ввод с помощью типовых операций.
4. Ввод копированием.
5. Ввод операций вручную.
6. Работа с документами.
7. Ввод начального сальдо.
8. Проверка правильности ввода начального сальдо.
9. Удаление записей. Ведение текущего учета 1. Учет кассовых операций.
2. Учет операций по расчетному счету.
3. Учет заработной платы. Кадры.
4. Учет расчетов с подотчетными лицами.
5. Учет расчетов с поставщиками.
6. Учет расчетов с покупателями.
7. Учет готовой продукции и реализация. Учет основных средств и нематериальных активов 1. Поступление основных средств.
2. Ввод в эксплуатацию основных средств.
3. Перемещение основных средств.
4. Списание основных средств.
5. Подготовка к передаче и передача основных средств.
6. Поступление нематериальных активов.
7. Принятие к учету нематериальных активов.
8. Прекращение срока действия нематериальных активов.
9. Передача нематериальных активов.
10. Начисление амортизации основных средств и нематериальных активов. Учет материалов 1. Общие сведения.
2. Поступление материалов.
3. Отгрузка материалов на сторону.
4. Перемещение материалов.
5. Передача спецодежды и спецоснастки в производство.
6. Списание спецодежды и спецоснастки. Счет-фактура. Журналы покупок и продаж 1. Счет-фактура выданный.
2. Запись книги продаж.
3. Формирование записей книги продаж.
4. Счет-фактура полученный.
5. Запись книги покупок.
6. Формирование записей книги покупок.
7. Счет-фактура на аванс. Учет торговых операций и оказания услуг. Взаимозачет 1. Поступление товаров.
2. Перемещение товаров.
3. Счет.
4. Отгрузка товаров, продукции.
5. Продажа в розницу.
6. Оказание услуг.
7. Услуги сторонних организаций.
8. Корректировка задолженности. Расчет итогов. Отчеты 1. Управление бухгалтерскими итогами.
2. Учет затрат на производство и выпуск готовой продукции.
3. Закрытие месяца.
4. Отчетные формы.
5. Стандартные отчеты.
6. Отчеты специализированные.
7. Отчеты регламентированные. Налоговый учет. Регистры налогового учета 1. Справочники группы Налоги.
2. Формирование начальных остатков по налоговому учету.
3. Регламентные операции.
4. Регистры учета хозяйственных операций.
5. Регистры промежуточных расчетов.
6. Регистры учета состояния единицы налогового учета.
7. Регистры формирования отчетных данных.
8. Анализ состояния налогового учета.
9. Налоговая отчетность. Работа в режиме Конфигуратор 1. Запуск программы в режиме Конфигуратор.
2. Элементы управления.
3. Метаданные.
4. Настройка интерфейса программы.
5. Создание новых пользователей программы.
6. Управление правами.
7. Создание нового справочника.
8. Создание резервной копии информационной базы. Системные требования:
Операционная система: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
Память: 64 Mb
Видео: 2 Mb, 1024х768
CD-ROM: 4х*

----------


## Alek-nn

*Самоучители для бухгалтера (DVD/2010)

Скачать

Профессиональный бухгалтер, без сомнения, должен быть знаком с современными компьютерными программами. Легко освоить самые востребованные программные продукты, подробно изучить их интерфейс и основные действия, необходимые для качественного и комфортного выполнения задач, вам позволит этот сборник самоучителей. Диск поможет вам научиться работать со следующими программами: «1С Бухгалтерия 8.0», «1С Бухгалтерия 7.7», «1С Налогоплательщик 7.7», «1С Торговля и склад 7.7», «Microsoft Office Excel 2007», «Microsoft Office Excel 2003». Предлагаемый сборник в первую очередь ориентирован на начинающих работников финансовой сферы, но также будет полезен и тем, кто давно работает с бухгалтерией.

Название: Самоучители для бухгалтера (DVD/2010)
Год выпуска: 2010
Язык интерфейса: русский
Размер: 1.01 Gb
Активация: не требуется

Особенности продукта:
* Анимированные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором
* Возможность выполнения действий с программой в процессе обучения
* Полная имитация интерфейса изучаемой программы
* Текстовый вариант курса с иллюстрациями
* Возможность печати и поиска по тексту*

----------

Naira (13.06.2014)

----------


## EvgeniaPopova

Разрешите поблагодарить вас от лица нашей бухгалтерии за предоставленную возможность дистанционного обучения сотрудников. Ваш вебинар по конфигурации для расчета заработной платы помог многим сотрудникам повысить свой профессионализм, качественно и полно усвоить новый материал. Хотим отметить высокую эффективность и доступность интерактивного обучающего курса.

----------


## Alek-nn

*Материалы Spec8.ru БОЛЕЕ 22 ГБ ОТБОРНЫХ ОБУЧАЮЩИХ КУРСОВ. ЕСТЬ ВСЁ  
Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19*

----------


## pinchuck

*Самоучитель "1с- Финансовое планирование 7.7"
Интерактивные уроки*
Описание: Самоучитель «1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7» предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой «1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7» и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда.
Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы «1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7».
Компания «ИДДК ГРУПП» предлагает уникальный «Самоучитель 1С Финансовое планирование 7.7» из серии «Самоучитель». CD представляет собой электронное пособие, позволяющее легко и быстро приобрести навыки работы с приложением «Самоучитель 1С Финансовое планирование 7.7». Принципиальное отличие данной программы в том, что здесь все построено на визуальном восприятии. При запуске появляется главное меню диска, содержащее перечень уроков. Щелкнув мышью по какому-либо из них, пользователь попадает в окно программы «Самоучитель 1С Финансовое планирование 7.7». Например, начинающий финансист желает ознакомиться с уроком 7 «Анализ финансово-хозяйственной деятельности». Он состоит из нескольких частей, построенных по одному принципу. Рассмотрим, к примеру, часть 7.1 «Получение сводных данных». Компьютер подсвечивает красным цветом меню Отчеты. Когда обучаемый щелкает по нему мышью, подсвечивается вкладка Значения показателей. Затем открывается диалоговое окно с пошаговой инструкцией (каждый шаг также выделяется цветом). Далее остается лишь выполнять все «указания» компьютера. И точно так же в остальных частях урока. В нижней части окна программы находится панель, содержащая вопросы, относящиеся непосредственно к выбранному занятию.
Аналогично уроку 7 на диске «Самоучитель 1С Финансовое планирование 7.7» построены и все остальные. Что немаловажно, каждый урок можно повторять заново бессчетное количество раз. Кроме того, все занятия озвучены профессиональным диктором. Небесполезной может оказаться и функция Автопросмотр в основном меню диска.
Таким образом, имея под рукой «Самоучитель 1С Финансовое планирование 7.7» из серии «Самоучитель», пользователь за несколько минут осваивает материал, для изучения которого при помощи обыкновенного, бумажного, носителя потребовались бы месяцы кропотливого труда. 

Скачать

----------

